# Where oh where is xlock?



## kpedersen (Jul 30, 2010)

Hello,

I have had a look through the ports collection and cannot seem to find xlock.

There is xlockmore but that still requires xlock to function afaik.

Does anyone else here use xlock?

Best Regards,

Karsten


----------



## adamk (Jul 30, 2010)

xlock is part of x11/xlockmore


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 30, 2010)

I got nothin', sorry.


```
> locate xlock
/usr/ports/japanese/xlockmore
/usr/ports/japanese/xlockmore/Makefile
/usr/ports/x11/xlockmore
/usr/ports/x11/xlockmore/Makefile
/usr/ports/x11/xlockmore/distinfo
/usr/ports/x11/xlockmore/files
/usr/ports/x11/xlockmore/files/patch-aa
/usr/ports/x11/xlockmore/files/patch-configure
/usr/ports/x11/xlockmore/pkg-descr
/usr/local/bin/fvwm-menu-xlock
/usr/local/man/man1/fvwm-menu-xlock.1.gz
/usr/local/share/doc/db41/ref/upgrade.3.2/mutexlock.html
/usr/local/share/doc/qt/html/qmutexlocker-members.html
/usr/local/share/doc/qt/html/qmutexlocker.html
/usr/local/share/fvwm2/pixmaps/Jxlock.xpm
/usr/local/share/fvwm2/pixmaps/mini.xlock.xpm
/usr/local/share/fvwm2/pixmaps/xlock.xpm
/usr/share/man/man9/sx_try_xlock.9.gz
/usr/share/man/man9/sx_xlock.9.gz
/usr/share/man/man9/sx_xlocked.9.gz
```


----------



## adamk (Jul 30, 2010)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> I got nothin', sorry.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Except that you did get it.  As I said to the OP, the xlock command comes from x11/xlockmore.

Adam


----------

